# DIY Graduated Trestle for O guage track?



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

I've got a ton of track this year, 0 gauge and 027, would like to run some elevated runs around the tree and over and under each other. I'm having a hard time finding a set locally and dont really want to spend $50+ on two sets. Has anyone had any luck creating their own? Thanks for any help or ideas.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NorCalTransplant said:


> I've got a ton of track this year, 0 gauge and 027, would like to run some elevated runs around the tree and over and under each other. I'm having a hard time finding a set locally and dont really want to spend $50+ on two sets. Has anyone had any luck creating their own? Thanks for any help or ideas.


Post 40 in this thread.......FREE.:thumbsup: Hurry, hurry
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14923&page=4


If he still has them?

If not you can get sets cheaper on e bay, a lot cheaper. Just don't over bid there is always lots of them listed. Though some that sell them think they are made out of gold.....they aren't.


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey man, thanks a lot for the heads up, sent him a pm, we'll see  

Seems prices are getting elevated because of the time of year? Cant get one shipped for under $20 or so, id like to have 2. Amazon has one right now for $26 or so shipped. I'm just done spending needless money this year .


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

Even the elevated ones are $$$ for what they are. Surprised these are so rare right now.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup: big ed to the rescue, thanks for pointing him in the right dirction, if they didn't go over in Ho I was gonna see if there was any interest over here where they belong. Rich.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, you can roll your own if you have a table saw. It may not look as nice unless you put more work into it, but it'll work just the same. I build one just as a test for grades on a carpet layout.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For some reason a quarter of an inch per track section is the rise.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, 10" track section with a 1/4" rise, that would equate to a grade of 2.5%, probably what they were shooting for.


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> FWIW, you can roll your own if you have a table saw. It may not look as nice unless you put more work into it, but it'll work just the same. I build one just as a test for grades on a carpet layout.


:thumbsup: 

Any idea what the screw size is for the ties? Thank you!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd use #4 flathead screws for the track. Length would be dependent on the base, but 1/2 to 3/4 would be in the ballpark unless you have something like foam you have to go through.


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

